# cat 416c 4x4



## Bigb40319 (Oct 11, 2005)

hey guys we are looking at a backhoe to add to our fleet just looking for any input anyone might have on these what to watch out for also what size pusher you would recommend thanks


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought my 416C new back in '97. It has been a great machine. I have had to replace the brakes 2x since I bought it. The brakes usually last about 5 to 6 thousand hours. The tell tale sign is that the brake master cylinder will lose oil. This is because the brake pads are worn so much that they allow the pistons (inside the rear end) to move beyond the seals, and this allows the brake fluid to leak into the rear diff. Replacing the brakes is not like those on a car or truck. It's a much bigger job as they are internal brakes (inside the rear axle) and replacement requires the removal of the rear axle. The cost for parts will be around $1,000. If you have Cat do it you can expect to pay around $4,000. I have also replaced some of the bushings and pins (backhoe only) a couple of times. I have followed the maintenance schedule religiously and have changed the fuel filters and engine oil & filter every 250 hours (manual says to change @ 500hrs). So far my machine has over 12,000 hours on the meter, and it's nowhere near being a clapped out piece of junk. It' still a great machine that I can count on every time I need it. I have much more knowledge/info than I can give here but I am willing to answer what ever specific questions you would like to ask. It would also help to know how many hours are on the machine, and how it's equipped. Pictures are always helpful too.
I would feel comfortable with a 12' pusher in the right conditions. If your machine is not equipped with rear wheel spacers you will need to obtain some prior to being able to use chains on the rear wheels. Between the spacers and the bolts you will spend $1,000. I have had no luck trying to find them used.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Ran a 416B for years & loved it. 10-12 pusher would be right. Great year round machine.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I used a 14' pusher with ours until I set up a 11' power angle plow for the IT set up, both worked great on the machine. Personally I like the Deere better we have had many problems with the extend a Hoe on the Cats (2 different machines) No problems with the Deere We run the 14" pushers on the 310 se and 410 E and 410G


----------



## Bigb40319 (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks for the input we are looking at a 2000 with 2500 hours heat cab does not have the extend a hoe right now the guy is asking 19000 seems like a fair price to me. one of our problems is justifying a large machine like that instead of buying another skid steer i would like to figure out a way to use it all year round but most of our landscaping isn't new construction. will be very useful to dig out large tree stumps though


----------



## getoffroad (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't care for the cat, deere guy! Plow with the hoe unlocked and you won't need chains, made a huge difference in traction with my 315


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

That seems like a very fair price if it's clean and everything is in good condition.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

That does seem like a good price and very low hours for a machine that age. A machine with a detachable bucket does give you more versatility, but once you have a hoe you will be surprised at how much work you will have for it. It seems to me a machine with those kind of hours would be in the 25 to 30k rannge. You may be able to get the history of it at the Cat dealer


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got done running one, 12' pusher was perfect for it.


----------

